
Man beats murder rap because DNA expert illegally testified via Skype - kartD
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/man-beats-murder-rap-because-dna-expert-illegally-testified-via-skype/
======
DrScump
He didn't "beat the rap" (yet); he's being retried. It's just that the
original conviction was vacated.

